# Flashpoint Trailer feat Donnie Yen



## AceHBK (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok I just got done watching this movie.  it just camde out in HK theatres this month and is not slated to come out over here in the U.S. 

This movie was pretty great.  
I thought I was in heaven when I saw the movie SPL which had Donnie Yen vs. Sammo 

Well..........

Being I am a Collin Chou fan I must say I enjoyed then end fight scene between Collin Chou (Seraph from the Matrix) vs. Donnie.
This fight scene was at least 15 minutes long and was well worth every minute.

I suggest you watch this movie.  Here is a youtube link which shows the official trailer.

It is ashame that the really good movies that are coming out in HK won't come out over here in the states.


----------

